# Naruto Cut To Manga (AKA Anime with NO FILLER)



## CajNatalie (Oct 14, 2007)

I've had this idea for a while now, but only recently put it into effect since I started buying the manga for myself.

Presenting to you, the Naruto anime series, cut to fit the manga!

*Season 1*


 Volume 1: The Tests of the Ninja (1:12:41)_ - Episodes 1~5; Chapters 1~7_
Volume 2: The Worst Client (1:28:12) _- Episodes 4~10; Chapters 8~17_

Volume 3: Bridge of Courage (1:30:47)_ - Episodes 10~16; Chapters 18~27_
Volume 4: The Next Level (1:24:55) _- Episodes 16~22; Chapters 28~36_
Volume 5: The Challengers (1:26:37) _- Episodes 22~27; Chapters__ 37-45_

_Notes: Episode 1 was left uncut, since they crammed about 60 pages into 20 minutes, and adapted it and changed it around so much... I just left it as is.
__Volume 1 may contain a number of typos, but the others are near-perfect.

_ *Season 2*

Volume 6: The Forest of Death (1:19:07) _- Episodes 26~32; Chapters 46~54_
Volume 7: Orochimaru's Curse (1:16:23) _- Episodes 30~36; Chapters 55~63_
Volume 8: Life-and-Death Battles (1:29:27) _- Episodes 37~42; Chapters 64-72_
Volume 9: Turning The Tables (1:24:16) _- Episodes 42~48; Chapters 73~81_
Volume 10: A Splendid Ninja (1:18:51) _- Episodes 48~52; Chapters 82~90_
Volume 11: Impassioned Efforts (1:37:49) _- Episodes 53~60; Chapters 91~99_
*Season 3*

Volume 12: The Great Flight!! (1:23:03) _- Episodes 60~64; Chapters 100~108_
Volume 13: The Chuunin Exam, Concluded...!! (1:11:35) _- Episodes 65~69; Chapters 109~117_
Volume 14: Hokage vs. Hokage!! (1:18:27) _- Episodes 69~74; Chapters 118~126_
Volume 15: Naruto's Ninja Chronicles! (1:12:43) _- Episodes 74~79__; Chapters 127~135_
*Season 4*


Volume 16: Eulogy (1:18:32) _- Episodes 79~83__; Chapters 136~144_
Volume 17: Itachi's Power (1:19:19) _- Episodes 84~88; Chapters 145~153_
*Needs Preview Clips:* Volume 18: Tsunade's Choice (1:22:48) _- Episodes 88~92; Chapters 154~162
_*In Progress:* Volume 19: Successor (0:33:15+) _- Episodes 92~94+; Chapters 163~171_
_ 
_ Now er... anosa... this takes a lot of my time to make these... at least a week per Volume (and between each Volume I'll be taking a decent break).
*So please do not ask me to hurry up and make more or anything like that* - you will be negged, and possibly also reported if you're rude enough about it. >.<
_The only exception is if I've not updated for at least one whole month, where then please yes DO post telling me to hurry the heck up. =P_ 

If any of you are curious as to what I'm doing more specifically, then read below...
-To begin with, I put together an extended opening. For details on any specific opening, just ask about it and I'll show you my plan.
-Any clip that isn't representing a manga panel _and_ does not have dialogue representing manga dialogue, is cut out.
-Clips are re-arranged occasionally to go the same order as in the manga (where possible)
-I keep the 'Episode Title Screens' and the full clips they're a part of also, regardless of whether the clips are reflected in a manga panel or not.
 -The editted episodes are grouped into one video, by Volume, and rendered, with an extended ending.
-I move onto the next Volume, and do the same until I cover the Chapters containing each 'Preview' panel at the end of the previous Volume.
-I put in Preview scenes for the previous Volume, re-render a final version, and upload it.

Also, since I'm using the US manga for reference and interpretations of translations I could use _(I only use their interpretations where they fit with the actual dialogue, as long as it isn't anything weird... so don't worry I haven't used their silly jutsu names from the beginning, and I am not censoring anything, lol)_, I won't be able to go further than the latest current US publication.

~Caj


A Few Credits
Naruto is the property of Kishimoto Masashi, while the anime is not my property either - if asked by anyone with a legal stance over the anime or manga, then I will remove this project, although grudgingly. T.T
Translations were originally from watching Crunchy Roll, but now I stream whatever I can find, which usually turns out to be ANBU/AonE.
Then from reading the US Viz Manga, and using my own judgement, I decided what to place in each subtitle.
I only have basic Japanese knowledge at this time, so this is the best method.

RAWs used were from the Naruto RAW Project.

 ROCKS Full Lyrics were found thanks to gsl83.
ROCKS translation found thanks to Omega037.
 Viva Rock ~Japanese Side~ verses translation is thanks to Omega037, while the roumaji are thanks to gsl83.
Rep them! ^.^b
 
All other lyrics were translated and scripted by me taking a look at Anime Lyrics.
Although, I have to reword and interpret the translations of lyrics from them a lot, as they appear hastily typed out... not the kind of thing I can just paste into my subs.
But none-the-less, it's great to have them around, and they will make this project so much easier... so I thank them. ^.^


----------



## RyRyMini (Oct 14, 2007)

Wow, great idea!  I can't really download at this time, so you should upload here: stage6.divx.com - High quality, and I don't think there's a time limit.

If I were you, I'd also post this in Konoha TV - you'd get more attention there ;D


----------



## mellow kirby (Oct 23, 2007)

i thought about doing this too... but the cutting in crucial parts seemed like a big mess since 90% of the video footage is accompanied with music and cutting it up would have a horrible effect. im downloading to see how you handled it


----------



## CajNatalie (Oct 23, 2007)

mellow kirby said:


> i thought about doing this too... but the cutting in crucial parts seemed like a big mess since 90% of the video footage is accompanied with music and cutting it up would have a horrible effect. im downloading to see how you handled it


I faded and such... and where I could do I simply cut around video while maintaining sound (which surprisingly, there are few occasions I could actually do that).

As a result, the sound does have various fades, in some places it's a 7-frame out, 7-frame in, kind of fade (where it's 30fps).
Other places, where one clip has a lasting sound, or the next clip has a sound effect starting slightly earlier than the clip itself, then I cut either the end of the sound from the first clip, or the beginning of the sound from the second clip, and crossfade that in there.

And that's not all... it's really quite complicated, lucky me I have a mind that can deal with that, so it's no problem.

In the end, I think it works quite well, with only one or two points that actually don't seem right, and by only a little at that.


----------



## RyRyMini (Oct 27, 2007)

Wow, you're working pretty quickly =O..these are awesome!


----------



## Brigade (Oct 28, 2007)

nice idea me liky


----------



## CajNatalie (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks.

Although in the next one I haven't been so comfortable with what I've been doing to it, around at the conclusion of the Wave Arc.

First I didn't want to cut ANY of the 'Sakura discovers apparently-dead Sasuke-kun' scene, but eventually forced myself to (for example, it took me 5 attemps, two of which involved me having to reopen Vegas because I closed it... before I made myself remove the last 7 seconds of Sakura pouring her soul out over him before Kakashi v Zabuza came back).
I WILL NOT BE BIASED!!!

And then... all of Episode 19 is just so awesome.
But... consider this as a shorter digest of that episode, which isn't so bad if you see it that way... because once again I'm not letting myself be affected by bias, so I cut it too.


----------



## Veriantor (Oct 28, 2007)

Can't wait for volume 4


----------



## Veriantor (Oct 29, 2007)

YAY! Volume 4 is here  I'm going to wach it now.


----------



## Radiance (Nov 18, 2007)

Great vid


----------



## Veriantor (Nov 19, 2007)

Cool volume 5 is out hopful 6 will come soon


----------



## CajNatalie (Nov 26, 2007)

Ooo... lookie here... my Volumes 7~14 have arrived already!

Although, for 5 weeks I'll be working 6 days a week... plus I wouldn't start Volume 7 anyways until after looking through and reading how Viz handled translating and interpreting it (some of the stuff is actually good... although otherwise they have screwed up at many times... but I like to read anyway, I'm curious, and it refreshes my memory of the Volume, and prepares me).
So expect this to be a little slow anyways.


----------



## Madara Uchiha (Nov 26, 2007)

good idea very nice


----------



## kidkakashi (Nov 27, 2007)

I really like...all those fillers turned me away for a while


----------



## CajNatalie (Nov 27, 2007)

Hold on everyone... with the DivX thing... I hadn't tested these until yet... but I just tried running Volume 5 for the opening... and it was way out of sync...

Sorry I'm gonna have to take these down... DivX is so messed up... sure it's great to stream but it errors like crazy...
Shit...

I'll go check Volumes 1~4 too... hopefully they'll not be so fucked up too...
Honestly, I've had a load of views on this stuff already just today, so why the hell WHY didn't someone tell me?
If something doesn't work, SAY SOMETHING ABOUT IT!!!

Don't just deal with it... because then a problem stays unfixed... sheesh (as you can guess, this has me in a pretty awkward mood)...


----------



## Madara Uchiha (Nov 28, 2007)

i dont think fillers are bad just i want to get too naruto part two


----------



## CajNatalie (Dec 1, 2007)

Yeah I'll get there, I'm set on making sure that's my big goal in this to work to.

I'm back on the project, after a few days of dealing with an extremely confuzzling issue... but still I warn I could be slow-ish, as I'm working 6 days a week, currently, in my job.


----------



## CajNatalie (Dec 3, 2007)

While you wait for the next Volume... anyone wanna vote in these two polls I made?
Best Extended Opening
Best Extended Ending


----------



## ADA 2 (Dec 12, 2007)

wow damn there so...........GOOOOOOOOOD


----------



## CajNatalie (Dec 12, 2007)

Why thankyou, I'm glad you love'em.


----------



## AbsolFreak (Dec 15, 2007)

This seems like a great idea! But one problem for me, don't know if its for everyone... errr...every time I click one of the links to download the files I get: "Unfortunately, the link you have clicked is not available." or "The file you are trying to access is temporarily unavailable." Something happen to those files?


----------



## CajNatalie (Dec 15, 2007)

AbsolFreak said:


> This seems like a great idea! But one problem for me, don't know if its for everyone... errr...every time I click one of the links to download the files I get: "Unfortunately, the link you have clicked is not available." or "The file you are trying to access is temporarily unavailable." Something happen to those files?


Uh... the files are there... all the links work.
Just tried now.

Sorry I have no clue what could be wrong.


----------



## hussamb (Dec 15, 2007)

this should be stiky


----------



## Jhaeldia (Jan 9, 2008)

awesome I'm very glad you did this no more fillers


----------



## zornedge (Jan 15, 2008)

This deserves to be kept on the first page for frequent checking.  Good job on these video cuts!


----------



## CajNatalie (Jan 17, 2008)

Jhaeldia said:


> awesome I'm very glad you did this no more fillers


X3



zornedge said:


> This deserves to be kept on the first page for frequent checking.  Good job on these video cuts!


Thanks, and yesh, people should post moar to keep this thread visible.

Lol, well anyways, I have Volume 9 nao!!!
Clickie!!!
Although... there is some major cutting in there, to the point I think it's amateurish at times, lol.

Oh well, I love it all the same.


----------



## zornedge (Jan 18, 2008)

^downloaded, saw it, you have my thanks.  Keep up the good work!


----------



## Jhaeldia (Jan 21, 2008)

YAY! More are here I'm going to wach them now X3


----------



## CajNatalie (Feb 12, 2008)

zornedge said:


> I somehow had a hunch v10 was out, so I checked here - turns out I'm right!
> 
> Thanks again for your work!


You're very welcome.
Volume 11 shouldn't be too far off... since I'm already through over an hour of it.:amazed


----------



## zornedge (Feb 14, 2008)

Caj,

I had planned on telling you that you indeed had changed my perspective on the Naruto character from your manga-cut video - but never gotten around to it other than "Good job", etc.  Well, now I will elaborate.  

When I first started watching Naruto with a friend of mine, it was somewhere between the Naruto/Kiba fight and the Lee/Gaara fight.  I instantly fell into love with it for some reason, and I decided to start from episode one.  The rest is history - however, I am very reliant on subtitles as I don't hear audio at all (deaf).  

So, when your videos came out, I noticed a very subtle difference, and one I liked a lot.  Many people have reported that they don't really enjoy it but your usage of the word "Dattebayo" has given me a new look at Naruto.  In none of the manga scans I've read, none of the animations I've seen, has this word been used.  I did not think much of it when there was a fansub called "Dattebayo", and a few pictures made by fans included "dattebayo".  I never really even wondered at its meaning.

That is, until your movies.  It's really interesting that you put in the word as if it was very normal for Naruto to say.  People mentioned they found it annoying hearing it, but I find it very appealing and it gives a new dimension to Naruto as a character.  The same goes to Konohamaru and his "kore".

Anyway... wanted to say this to indicate how satisfied I am with your series!  Keep up the good work!


----------



## CajNatalie (Feb 14, 2008)

Wow, thank you.

I have no idea what originally drove me to leaving -dattebayo and -ttebayo in, but I'm glad someone else likes me doing it, and so much!

If I think about it though... it's good I leave it in because unless a person has an ear for Japanese, they're not going to notice the little meaningless endings Naruto and Konohamaru use... so I put them in myself by subs.

There are a few others though, but they have a little more meaning at times...
Jiraiya, for example, finishes almost every sentence with 'no,' and often in that usage will have a similar meaning to saying 'ka,' which is a verbal question mark.
I never put this one in though... but quite frankly it does have more of a translatable meaning sometimes anyways... unlike -dattebayo and -kore, which are nothing more than emphasising attention grabbers.


----------



## zornedge (Feb 22, 2008)

Volume 11 was pretty good, but I have one minor aggravating issue - the subtitles in the beginning faded so well with the background it was a bit difficult reading them.  However, this is very common with other fansubs too so I don't really mind... much.  ;-)  

Nice volume this round with the Gaara/Naruto/Shikamaru confrontation, now I am looking forward to the next one because of the matches.


----------



## CajNatalie (Mar 16, 2008)

zornedge said:


> Volume 11 was pretty good, but I have one minor aggravating issue - the subtitles in the beginning faded so well with the background it was a bit difficult reading them. However, this is very common with other fansubs too so I don't really mind... much. ;-)
> 
> Nice volume this round with the Gaara/Naruto/Shikamaru confrontation, now I am looking forward to the next one because of the matches.


You mean the subs in the first Chapter?

I was considering making the blue outlines on my subs a little more pronounced... so the white text doesn't blend in so much as it does... I wasn't sure if it'd be too much though... but I guess I will now.
XD

Thanks for the heads up on that, and glad you still enjoyed it.

**POST MERGE**

So far, I've started putting a bit more color and thickness into to my sub/sup-outlines, and it's a whole lot clearer.

Buut... changing topic completely...
*takes breath*

Nuuuuuuuu!!!

 CrunchyRoll stopped streaming Naruto.
 I need a new site to reference the subs with to make sure what I'm typing fits... my Japanese isn't good enough to sub a restaurant order.

 DB doesn't go any earlier than episode 91 (or am I missing something), so I need help.


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 18, 2008)

These are amazing. 

Love watching them.


----------



## zornedge (Mar 31, 2008)

*bump*  Keeping this on top.

Caj, have you sorted out the missing videos issue yet?


----------



## CajNatalie (Mar 31, 2008)

I think I've found some decent sources, but to be honest I've been going through an old-school FF addiction right now...
Plus I'm focusing a lot on my University stuff... which is a lot of work considering I was born and raised in the UK, but want to go to a US University... and not only that but it was almost 3 years ago when I left school...

So I'm kind'a busy with other stuff.
Once I've taken my SATs and got them out of the way, and/or once I'm done with FFII and III (the DS version of FFIII is awesomeX3) I'll be back on this project.


----------



## zornedge (Apr 1, 2008)

CajNatalie said:


> I think I've found some decent sources, but to be honest I've been going through an old-school FF addiction right now...
> Plus I'm focusing a lot on my University stuff... which is a lot of work considering I was born and raised in the UK, but want to go to a US University... and not only that but it was almost 3 years ago when I left school...
> 
> So I'm kind'a busy with other stuff.
> Once I've taken my SATs and got them out of the way, and/or once I'm done with FFII and III (the DS version of FFIII is awesomeX3) I'll be back on this project.



  No problem at all, I have the same inhibitions myself too... I haven't even created a program in C# or Java or anything other than work stuff, and that used to be my hobby back in the days.  I had thought of making a program that reads the forums spoiler thread, and the main library forum to determine whether the RAW for Naruto has come out, and notify the person.  Actually, I've created such a program- but there're a couple fixes that need to be put in but that is a moot point because I lost it when my hard drive crashed, so I didn't bother re-creating it.  

The Wii is making a come-back for my gaming addiction with Super Smash Bros Brawl - and now I'm looking forward to Mario Kart.  ^_^  So, my own personal projects have been put on hold for quite some time now.


----------



## Kira Uchiha (Apr 5, 2008)

Thankyou i hate those fillers i absolutly hate them i only like the sakura fillers


----------



## theparsley (Apr 13, 2008)

Wow, just letting you know how much I'm enjoying this (besides the occasional spelling error )


----------



## CajNatalie (Apr 13, 2008)

There are a few spelling errors in Volume 1, I admit, but the rest are pristine (or near enough).

Anyways, I might be able to get back into this project soon.


----------



## Vangelis (Apr 14, 2008)

Nice Idea.


----------



## theparsley (Apr 15, 2008)

CajNatalie said:


> There are a few spelling errors in Volume 1, I admit, but the rest are pristine (or near enough).
> 
> Anyways, I might be able to get back into this project soon.



Hey don't get me wrong, they don't really bother me.  The only one that particularly stood out was in one of the later volumes, it was exaggerate (think it was spelled exadurate). 

I haven't read the manga prior to the first rescue Sasuke arc, so I'm really enjoying this a lot.  I was surprised that the entire Temari vs Tenten fight was filler! 

Yay!  I can't wait for more!


----------



## CajNatalie (Apr 15, 2008)

theparsley said:


> Hey don't get me wrong, they don't really bother me.  The only one that particularly stood out was in one of the later volumes, it was exaggerate (think it was spelled exadurate).
> 
> I haven't read the manga prior to the first rescue Sasuke arc, so I'm really enjoying this a lot.  I was surprised that the entire Temari vs Tenten fight was filler!
> 
> Yay!  I can't wait for more!


Oh yah, until recently I never knew how to spell exaggerate... really I didn't...
*cough* >__>


Anyways, well, I have 3 more practice runs on the SAT... the real SAT... my first University application... FFIII... I've started watching Elfen Lied tonight for some random reason... nawt much before I can garauntee I'll be back on the project. XD
But I will give moar soon enough, I've had urges to come back to the project every now and then these past two days.


----------



## theparsley (Apr 26, 2008)

*poke* *poke*

LOL, just checking up on you.  How are the studies going? Next week is my last week of college, woohoo!  

On topic: Can't wait to revisit the Naruto/Gaara fight.


----------



## CajNatalie (Apr 26, 2008)

I have my SAT on May 3rd, so I'm about ready to come back to this at any moment now.:WOW


----------



## zornedge (May 6, 2008)

Caj,

Hope all went well on your tests, and you feel re-invigorated to come back into video editing!


----------



## CajNatalie (May 6, 2008)

The test was easy... XD
...but the weather sucks... >_>
Lots of sunlight and high temperatures depress me, so it'll take a bit more than hope to get me  back... <_<


----------



## zornedge (May 7, 2008)

Dark room and air conditioning will solve your dilemmas, no problem!



Take your time, this is a hobby for you to enjoy.  It will eventually go if you lose interest.


----------



## CajNatalie (May 7, 2008)

My room is always dark... but I can't afford air conditioning.

I will be back on it though...


----------



## zornedge (May 22, 2008)

I miss your videos.  

Hope this is encouragement.


----------



## CajNatalie (May 22, 2008)

I really can't anymore.
I still just feel like blerrch... I mean I have medical stuff that's bothering me too, along with the stupid summer weather...

When I get back to this... I'll get back to this... but there's no way I can be convinced to come back any sooner.

Sorry...


----------



## zornedge (May 22, 2008)

CajNatalie said:


> I really can't anymore.
> I still just feel like blerrch... I mean I have medical stuff that's bothering me too, along with the stupid summer weather...
> 
> When I get back to this... I'll get back to this... but there's no way I can be convinced to come back any sooner.
> ...



Worth a try.


----------



## Gary (May 23, 2008)

dang this is really good idea


----------



## Yokuo (May 27, 2008)

I'll be checking this out soon. It'd be great if you got back to it, since apparently you've taken a break, but do it at your own pace.


----------



## CajNatalie (May 27, 2008)

*loads up Naruto 63 for streaming*
*gets in psyche for cutting*


Not today though... this is just the pre-action to nudge myself a little closer back in to doing this. XD
It's imminent though.
:WOW


----------



## Yokuo (May 29, 2008)

Okay, so I'm halfway through the second video, and this is awesome! Not to mention, it's been so long since I've seen this from the beginning, and filler free is amazing lol


----------



## CajNatalie (May 30, 2008)

Lol, I updated, lol.
3 chapters left, lol.:WOW
XD


----------



## theparsley (Jun 4, 2008)

CajNatalie said:


> Lol, I updated, lol.
> 3 chapters left, lol.:WOW
> XD



  WOOHOO!  

Hope you're doing well.  Just take it easy.


----------



## CajNatalie (Jun 4, 2008)

Actually, I finished. XD
I just have to do 4 chapters (I think it's four) of Volume 13, and then I'll be able to make the preview at the end of Volume 12... and then I'll be able to upload eet.


----------



## Mukiru (Jun 4, 2008)

great idea you know thanks...


----------



## ilcane87 (Jun 5, 2008)

This is what the anime should be like, sigh...

Great job anyway, keep it up!!


----------



## -18 (Jun 16, 2008)

great work!


----------



## ilcane87 (Jun 18, 2008)

We all love you CajNatalie!


----------



## theparsley (Jun 18, 2008)

Ah! What a great surprise waiting for me tonight! You're the best. I'd rep you if my rep mattered.


----------



## Soldier (Jun 21, 2008)

Great idea!


----------



## ilcane87 (Jun 23, 2008)

Amazing, you're really working hard these days, thanx a lot! 

You should really advertise your videos more, there's a TON of fans who'd love to watch the anime like this, but of course they never check this section (I did by accident ^^').


Also, you could put them on a youtube-like website, you'd get a million visits.


----------



## CajNatalie (Jun 23, 2008)

The thing is... uploading to a video-streaming site, is extremely difficult.
I tried Veoh, but they're VERY efficient at keeping their site copyright-safe... while Volume 1 was still being ENCODED, I received an e-mail saying it had been removed for copyright violation (I suspect this efficiency is due to 'Naruto' being in the name).

I do make these with good intentions; not claiming any material used as my own, and would like to think this encourages people to buy the manga and thus support Kishi himself... but I can't expect website administrators of video-streaming sites to see it that way, especially since there is a LOT of unlicensed Naruto-uploading out there, so they're going to be especially vigilant.


----------



## zornedge (Jun 24, 2008)

This is so cool, you're on a roll once again!


----------



## CajNatalie (Jun 25, 2008)

Yeah but I overdid it, and I'm on a small break now until my arm feels comfortable again. XD


----------



## ilcane87 (Jul 5, 2008)

Outstanding work as usual, thanx a lot 

Meh, while watching these great videos you can't help but realize how the current Naruto is a mere gimmick compared to the first series...


----------



## zornedge (Jul 8, 2008)

Good job putting together the Sarutobi vs Orochimaru fight.  It was really annoying seeing the anime break up the fight in segments in-between other scenes.

I would rep you again, but I have that "spread it around" hooey.  I don't rep enough people, I guess.


----------



## theparsley (Jul 17, 2008)

Wahooo!!! Thanks again for working on this project. I agree with ilcane87, we need to spread the love. Maybe I'll make a sig banner one day.


----------



## zornedge (Jul 25, 2008)

So how's the project going thus far?  I hope that air conditioning hasn't croaked on you.


----------



## CajNatalie (Jul 25, 2008)

I've been working again so I haven't been able to do much.

I'm unemployed nao once more though, so I'll be back on the project shortly. XD
Extending Fighting Dreamers has been done, BTW... all I have to do is put in the clips to fill in the space left.


----------



## zornedge (Aug 8, 2008)

Any updates?


----------



## CajNatalie (Aug 8, 2008)

Ahh! I'm sorry, I've been so spread out over other things lately.

And I said this next one'd be in no time... I think I only have one chapter (if not then two) to do to get the preview for the end of the latest volume... gah...
Oh but the episode is so jumbled from the manga... it's not helping convince me to come back because I know I'll have a lot to think my head through in trying to see just how much I can put back into manga order.

I shall get back to this... once I get my psych into it again.

Isn't it so frustrating that, even though I'm such a headstrong individual who has irresistable desires to get things done, that... in contradiction... I am so ruled by impulse and laziness? XD


----------



## zornedge (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks Caj, I will be downloading it soon as I get the chance.


----------



## CajNatalie (Aug 25, 2008)

Ah, sorry... I just haven't had the will to continue lately... too wrapped up in other things.
And... well... I'm kind of depressed at the moment, in a way... so I can't go back right now anyways.
Naruto makes me too emotional, and I'm a little broken right now, so it'd be a very bad idea.

I'll be back on the project later, I hope as soon as possible.


----------



## zornedge (Aug 26, 2008)

CajNatalie said:


> Ah, sorry... I just haven't had the will to continue lately... too wrapped up in other things.
> And... well... I'm kind of depressed at the moment, in a way... so I can't go back right now anyways.
> Naruto makes me too emotional, and I'm a little broken right now, so it'd be a very bad idea.
> 
> I'll be back on the project later, I hope as soon as possible.



I had downloaded the video but held off watching till I saw this post.  Figure soon you'll have a release.  I hope so, there's quite a cliffhanger you left in the last one.  

Hope you feel better.


----------



## CajNatalie (Aug 26, 2008)

Meowing like kitties makes all the bad things go away.pek

I'm serious. XD
I won't go into details though... other than I'll say this is my second love triangle with the same person.

Anyways, I'm getting bored with my current other project, and think I'm ready to give it the full again with this one again.
That's a good way to motivate myself... work my butt off on another project until I get bored and wish I was doing this one again.

I've already done a few extra pages though into the third chapter of Volume 16, so I'll have a small head start to ease my way back in. :3


----------



## sam 95 (Aug 28, 2008)

thanks


----------



## RyRyMini (Aug 28, 2008)

Glad to see you're still doing this. Keep up the good work =D.


----------



## CajNatalie (Sep 2, 2008)

See the beginning of the first post.


----------



## zornedge (Sep 2, 2008)

CajNatalie said:


> See the beginning of the first post.



Thank you for all the work you've put forth on the 15 volumes you've released to public.  Much appreciated.  Take it easy.  

Keeping this thread subscribed in case in the late future, you release a new copy.


----------



## ilcane87 (Sep 2, 2008)

I'll be respectfully waiting for the next chapter, whenever it comes.


----------



## CajNatalie (Sep 2, 2008)

I'll be sure to take it easy.
This is something I need to do.

Thank you.


----------



## LuCas (Sep 30, 2008)

Wow I saw this thread like 43243243 times and never bothered to come in here. But someone in another thread explained about this and posted a link here so I clicked here and wow I'm missing out. I gotta watch all of these! thx (im anime only watcher too so I needa see this)


----------



## CajNatalie (Feb 27, 2009)

Finally could be getting back to this soon... though I'll need to get use to working on my laptop now.

I've got another project going on, which is a lame little role play website, and I need to get a job again, but I can multi-task.


----------



## CajNatalie (Feb 28, 2009)

And she updates!
Yes yes, only one chapter and the ending left before I can move on from Volume 16.
How surprising.


----------



## CajNatalie (Mar 25, 2009)

So like... a month ago I got kicked out of where I used to live... please wait while I restore some kind of order and get this freaking internet connection that was supposed to have been all set up WEEKS ago...


----------



## Reaper of the Mist (Mar 27, 2009)

I thank you for them.


----------



## zornedge (Apr 23, 2009)

Somehow, I decided to check my subscriptions and saw that you returned!  I rushed in to check if there were any new links, heh.  

Welcome back to the project if you're still at it!


----------



## CajNatalie (Apr 25, 2009)

I has connection back now... preparing to get back to episode 83... and finish Volume 16, which has been sat on my desk now bugging me for weeks.

Sorry gaiz, but I got some other projects started while waiting for the net to come back, and I've been distracted by them these past few days of having my net back. XD


----------



## ilcane87 (Apr 26, 2009)

You're back?? This is the best news I could've been hoping to get today!!

Glad you made it!


----------



## CajNatalie (Apr 27, 2009)

Yeah... just gotta get used to using this external monitor when I do the work... my laptop monitor is just too small to use effectively.


----------



## Fuuton Rasengan Shuriken (Apr 30, 2009)

Where does the OP even get the US publication of the manga from anyways? I can't find them anywhere


----------



## CajNatalie (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks, zaplol, and in response to FRS... I buy from Amazon.


----------



## zaplol (May 1, 2009)

Hmm, question! What's special about Volume13? DLed and re-DLed, tried playing it in wmp and vlc.. Alas! Nothing works! Since I'm on technically on my work computer I can't stuff it full of random codecs and sh*t, so, anyone know what the deal is? =) I mean usually vlc takes care of everything from cinec to x264.. and if you rendered it wmv(using default codecs provided from you OS) in vegas, one would think vlc should - at least - play it np. (


----------



## CajNatalie (May 2, 2009)

Just... the credits... left... then I can start on 16! o.o


----------



## zornedge (May 3, 2009)

Hang in there, the boring part's almost over, Naj!  The actual release is really the icing on the cake.  ;-)


----------



## zaplol (May 10, 2009)

Awesome! Can't wait for Vol.16! : D

Btw: vol13 worked on 2nd re-DL. got broke while DLing I guess.. mendokse..


----------



## CajNatalie (May 11, 2009)

Neither can I, but now my dad's dead.

Excuse me while I inconveniently put this off again.


----------



## ilcane87 (May 12, 2009)

CajNatalie said:


> Neither can I, but now my dad's dead.
> 
> Excuse me while I inconveniently put this off again.



Now that's awfully sad news, I also lost a parent prematurely and I can really feel for you.

Hope you'll be fine, try to keep yourself up.


----------



## zaplol (May 14, 2009)

That is awfully sad news. I can't even imagine what it would be like to lose a parent; even though one of my best friends drowned last new years eve - but is it even comparable.. I don't know. 

My condolences. We can't wait to get you back!


----------



## CajNatalie (May 24, 2009)

I'll probably spend my time roleplaying for a while before I get back to this project.
Sorry, but it may be some time.


----------



## zaplol (May 28, 2009)

I, WILL, WAIT! *crossing arms*


----------



## Igloo9 (Jun 16, 2009)

OMG I love this.  Thank you so much for making a non-filler Naruto.  But there's one thing that I don't like about it.  I don't like when you put dattebayo in the subtitles.  For some reason it sounds a lot cooler hearing Naruto saying it without reading it in the subs.  Do you think you could take that out or something?  Please don't hate me <_< it's just a suggestion, if you don't want to it's cool


----------



## Yume-chan (Jun 18, 2009)

CajNatalie said:


> I'll probably spend my time roleplaying for a while before I get back to this project.
> Sorry, but it may be some time.



I'm sorry, because I hadn't seen any new releases from you in a while I thought you'd dropped the project and so I started de-fillering the latest Shippuden episodes.  Now I feel like such an opportunist...  Is it okay for me to keep doing this, or would you rather I wait for you to get to that point?  It was definitely your idea and your hard work first, so I don't want to steal it.  I'm so, so sorry to hear about your dad.  I can't imagine what that must be like.   I guess it must not help to have complete strangers offer their condolences, though.  I don't know what to say.  It makes me really, really sad to think about anyone having to go through that.  I hope you'll be okay.


----------



## Megumi (Jun 18, 2009)

This must have taken you a long time! Very well done.​


----------



## CajNatalie (Jul 5, 2009)

Gar, now I'm unemployed for a few weeks before I go to America... and I'm feeling... mostly... better... I need to get back to this.
*is now too involved with my site though*
>.<
*shakes fist*
I... will... find a way to do this!!!
*collapses*


----------



## RivFader (Jul 5, 2009)

We can wait, first be sure that everything's fine for you


----------



## zornedge (Jul 14, 2009)

Igloo9 said:


> OMG I love this.  Thank you so much for making a non-filler Naruto.  But there's one thing that I don't like about it.  I don't like when you put dattebayo in the subtitles.  For some reason it sounds a lot cooler hearing Naruto saying it without reading it in the subs.  Do you think you could take that out or something?  Please don't hate me <_< it's just a suggestion, if you don't want to it's cool



No way, I want it left in the subtitles.  I mean, I'm deaf myself and I'm particularly interested in CajNatalie's work mainly because of this inclusion.  Removing it deliberately would simply maim the project in my eyes.

She does a fantastic job with these videos so far, but there's been a huge time lapse between the last release and now.  

Caj, take your time as usual... we won't mind if you don't return indefinitely (well, I think).  Life comes first, yourself second, and the rest of us, lastly.  The most important thing is that this subscribed link takes me to this very thread a couple months later, and hopefully we'll see a new episode or two come to light.


----------



## CajNatalie (Jul 22, 2009)

Rawr... I've gotta pack to go to the USA and then I'm going to college... rawr... I also have my roleplaying... rawr... MUST GET BACK.


----------



## CajNatalie (Jul 24, 2009)

Hey gaiz, guess what!

I finished the extended ending, w00t!

This means I can move on to 17 until I get the clips for 16, and once I have clips, I can upload 16.

WTF I did something. o.o


----------



## Theluse (Aug 3, 2009)

*Awesome!*

Thanks so much for this!!! I wanted to show the Naruto to my little brother but the original length of the show is pretty daunting (especially if you're re-watching it). Can't wait for Volume 17!!!


----------



## CajNatalie (Aug 8, 2009)

Whoo! Anyways, I'm rendering Volume 17 nao... IN NEVADA!
Yeah, I'm back in the States and settled and stuff.

Then I've only gotta do the first chapter of Volume 18 and BAM preview clips then Volume 17 can be up.

Edit: I swear, posts have disappeared... I know I replied to Zornedge's post. o.O


----------



## Blatman (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi i think its great what your doing and it means i dont have to read manga so ill stay spoiler free! I like the way youve cut down the episodes to and it runs smooth. Also im glad you did it english subbed instead of dubbed as i watched most of part 1 dubbed and i prefer the subbed by far.

I hope you finish as ive put all the volumes so far on to my ps3(god i love sony!) so i have them anytime i want on my hard drive.

Keep up the good work Cajnatalie!


----------



## CajNatalie (Aug 10, 2009)

Thank you. ^.^

I've just gotta put in some clips and captions for Volume 18's opening, then I can start on its first chapter... which is all I'll need to finish Volume 17.


----------



## zornedge (Aug 11, 2009)

Yeah, agreed... I saw a few artifacts in the video myself too.  If interested in criticism, please focus on quality over speedy release.  Though, I'm not sure what you could have done as you mentioned Ep. 88 raw was already choppy to begin with.  

Thanks for Volume 17, Empress, it's been added to my collection.


----------



## CajNatalie (Aug 11, 2009)

The RAW itself was choppy to begin with.
I balance quality with size... speed has nothing to do with it... if I take too long then you all have to put up with MOAR DELAYS!!!
So, don't worry, if I could've gotten rid of the artifacts I would've.

This is because of those silly DivX encodes I always have to convert...


----------



## Gotas (Aug 16, 2009)

A great idea and a great execution  +REP


----------



## CajNatalie (Aug 16, 2009)

Thank you very muchly.

Volume 18 is coming up once I get the clips from around the end of Volume 19. So it could be a short while this time.


----------



## CajNatalie (Sep 7, 2009)

Rawr!!!

Don't worry gaiz, sorry for lack of updates, I am working on Volume 19's opening right now.
I started college, so... shit got busy.


----------



## Igloo9 (Sep 24, 2009)

Hey, are you still working on this?  I'm not rushing you, don't worry  I'm just wondering because so far this is awesome.


----------



## LS20 (Sep 24, 2009)

I do wish you had a dub version of this though as that would be really great as well...great job.


----------



## CajNatalie (Oct 3, 2009)

Igloo9 said:


> Hey, are you still working on this?  I'm not rushing you, don't worry  I'm just wondering because so far this is awesome.


I would be, but since I started University I just haven't been able to afford the time... and when I have I've just wanted to relax before the studying has to start again. XD
And now, I'm sick, too... so... eheh.

Don't worry, though, I'm skipping Winter semester, so I'll be able to go at this as much as I used to again then.



LS20 said:


> I do wish you had a dub version of this though as that would be really great as well...great job.


Double the work that I'm not doing quickly enough... ah that would be crazy. XD
But thank you. ^.^


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 5, 2009)

Wow, still working on this,huh? Keep going, and this'll turn out great!

In response to the other guys post about a Dub version....I MAY be able to do one of those, I just may need to use yours as a guide(credit will be given of course.) or if you would rather me not do that, I'll just do it on my own.


----------



## CajNatalie (Jan 31, 2010)

So now that I'm on my break from University for reasons I won't state, I'm back in the UK, and starting to recover from feeling crap about being back in England and jetlag... I ought to be able to get back to work on this.

However, if I don't, you can probably find me busy maintaining the DBZ RP I just built... that's if I get it off the ground, of course... getting new members is annoying...


----------



## logas69 (Mar 19, 2010)

keep it up! great work!


----------



## CajNatalie (Apr 7, 2010)

So what happened to me?
I went to hospital... had some major surgery... almost died from bloodloss afterwards... you know, the usual...

Right now I'm fucked, and don't seem to be recovering particularly fast (quite the opposite). Enjoy the continued lack of progress on the project. ^.^b


----------



## zornedge (Apr 13, 2010)

CajNatalie said:


> So what happened to me?
> I went to hospital... had some major surgery... almost died from bloodloss afterwards... you know, the usual...
> 
> Right now I'm fucked, and don't seem to be recovering particularly fast (quite the opposite). Enjoy the continued lack of progress on the project. ^.^b



I'm sorry about your surgery and the unfortunate mishaps around it... best of luck getting through this.  

Don't worry about this project... enjoy life.


----------



## ThunderTheo (Apr 16, 2010)

I really love this. If I could rep I would. This actually might make me rewatch Naruto which is a feat bigger than you could imagine.


----------



## rich2009 (Apr 18, 2010)

CajNatalie said:


> So what happened to me?
> I went to hospital... had some major surgery... almost died from bloodloss afterwards... you know, the usual...
> 
> Right now I'm fucked, and don't seem to be recovering particularly fast (quite the opposite). Enjoy the continued lack of progress on the project. ^.^b




Let us give you the best wishes from the bottom of our hearts for your recovery...


----------



## Momoka (Apr 18, 2010)

I guess we have to rep you now?


----------



## CajNatalie (Apr 18, 2010)

Not really, but it is appreciated nonetheless, thank you. :3


----------



## Fonster Mox (Apr 25, 2010)

Wishing you a speedy recovery  I've never gotten round to checking out your filler free Naruto, but if (when) I eventually start watching through the show again from scratch, I'm sure I will come here.

There is one thing I would love to see, one day, so much so that I considered doing it myself (but have no video editing knowledge and plus I discovered your work and felt that toes would be stepped on). 

That is: the end of Naruto in this chopped up, filler-free form. Just wrapping the show up in one episode, essentially taking episode 135 and mashing it together with episode 220, maybe with a little bit from around 140 where Sakura is training with fish etc..

Just to give people re-watching the series a chance to wrap up Part 1 without wading into filler hell.

Does anything like this exist? I know it will eventually with this project but, I was just curious.


----------



## TheAldella (Aug 10, 2013)

Will someone please reupload these? To mega or something?


----------

